# PS3 and cigs.



## -B- (Nov 16, 2009)

Is what my roommates do all day long. haha


----------



## Gene1219 (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I seen that photo before on another forum..I think it was bimmerforums.

Cool pic though


----------



## -B- (Nov 22, 2009)

haha yea it was on bf.c. Thanks


----------



## RCH.Photo (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea bimmerforums!!!


----------

